# Guzzling water after a cheat meal!



## ArnoldsProtege (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys

 I asked this question awhile back, but i didnt really get a response. Whenever I eat a cheat meal, I always follow it up with alot of water. For instance, today I went to all star wings with my baseball team, and I indulged. I probly had abit too much (about 10-15 wings +1 cup of beer) but I was really hungry, and worked like a dog today.

 what I do after eating anything relatively "unhealthy"; chips, cookies, candy, chocolate, pizza, etc... is drink a loooooot of water afterwards. I drink alot of water as it is, but right after a calorically dense meal/snack, it increases tenfold. I even got the waitress to bring over a pitcher and I finished it myself lol. My theory is that If i down a shitload of water after eating something like that, it will "flush" it from my system and not allow it to be absorbed as readilly by my body. I realize that this is no miracle cure to cheat meals, but does it do anything?? (besides making me feel better about eating a days worth of calories in one sitting)


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont buy it.  You dilute your digestive acids, enzymes, etc.  resulting in partially digested material which is more prone to basically rot. We're not made like earthworms, theres way to many things going on just to flush out bad choices with water.  So what you ate an extra 2k in cals for a day.  Its no big deal as long as you dont repeat it before balancing it out.  I would follow it up with a meal of salad and brocolli to help pass it out. Thats my two cents.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2008)

The cals are in your body, they are going through small intensines no matter how much water you drink.

You didn't address this, but it is probably good you drink alot of water afterwards. Chances are you consume a ton of sodium with all that cheat food, your body is going to need water.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2008)

You shouldn't drink a lot of water after a meal. It inhibits proper digestion. That doesn't mean you can 'flush out' the calories however. You can't.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jul 4, 2008)

hmm... i tried googling this, but I cant find anything regaurding it. I figure it wouldnt hurt, and i drink water DURING anytime im eating something unhealtyhy, as well as with regular meals. The thing is, im sort of GOING for inhibiting proper digestion.. I dont WANT all that saturated fat to be fully digested by my body. I guess its a little far out, but It makes me feel better about it, and I dont think it would be a BAD thing... so, after each slice of pizza, a gallon of water will keep following lol


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2008)

It won't do much but upset your stomache.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 5, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> hmm... i tried googling this, but I cant find anything regaurding it. I figure it wouldnt hurt, and i drink water DURING anytime im eating something unhealtyhy, as well as with regular meals. The thing is, im sort of GOING for inhibiting proper digestion.. I dont WANT all that saturated fat to be fully digested by my body. I guess its a little far out, but It makes me feel better about it, and I dont think it would be a BAD thing... so, after each slice of pizza, a gallon of water will keep following lol



there are no gimmicks!!  Do you realize that youre inhibiting proper digestion of everything else you took in which therefore means "improper" digestion of a mass.  

People, please stop with the t.v. commercial type gimmicks.  The next thing we know someone will ask about the ab lounge or something.  

And pizza, chocolate, cookies and wings arent all that bad of foods...unless youre eating a ton...which is sheer gluttony.... which isnt good even with broccoli.  I do agree that increased water would help with sodium balance though of course.

I recommend getting water before and after meals as too much during will dilute acids and enzymes I dont care what anyone says.  A good thing I once read was, how many other animals do you see drinking alot,if at all, while they eat?


----------

